# keine Verbindung möglich (Access-DB)



## vlandhae (3. Jul 2020)

Hallo liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

Momentan arbeite ich in meinem Praktikum an einer Datenbank, um Projekte besser zu organisieren. Die Datenbank steht gezwungenermaßen in Access und nun würde ich sie gerne in Java einbinden.

Ich arbeite mit Amazon Corretto.

Die Datenbank ist im System, der Treiber vorhanden.

Wenn ich jetzt über
Class.forName("jdbcdbcRIVER = {Microsoft Access Driver(*.mdb, *.accdb)}; DBQ= url")
darauf zugreifen möchte, kommt die ClassNotFoundException

Warum funktioniert das bei mir nicht? Was übersehe ich?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, Veronika


----------



## httpdigest (3. Jul 2020)

Die Treiberklasse heisst nicht `jdbc:odbc:DRIVER...`. Das ist der JDBC/ODBC Connect String. Nicht der Klassenname.
Das Argument für Class.forName() muss der vollqualifizierte Java-Klassenname des JDBC/ODBC-Bridge-Treibers sein, den du verwendest.
Siehe z.B. hier:
- https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16626301/jdbc-driver-ms-access-connection#answer-27290753
- https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16626301/jdbc-driver-ms-access-connection#answer-16626825


----------



## vlandhae (3. Jul 2020)

Sorry, my bad. Das sollte natürlich so heissen:

Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver")


----------



## httpdigest (3. Jul 2020)

Les dir bitte die Antworten von https://stackoverflow.com/questions...un-jdbc-odbc-jdbcodbcdriver-exception-occurri durch.

Generell kann man bei solchen Problemen immer erstmal Stackoverflow bzw. Google bemühen, da findet man IMMER was.


----------

